# Newer HD lnb



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

What is the new HD lnb they have out, maybe for international??

Its a rather large square lnb, special bracket, two giant oval shapped head on it, along with a side car lnb

Cant seem to find ANY info about this setup or pictures, have seen several in person though, Pretty sure the dish says Turbo HD on it also.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The 1000+ is the dish of choice for International and HD on the Western Arc. Has been for some time.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

harsh said:


> The 1000+ is the dish of choice for International and HD on the Western Arc. Has been for some time.


right, i have seen those.....this is NOT a 1000+

square lnb, no one seems to have a clue what it is


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

You are thinking of the old style 1000+ (Dish Pro, required an external switch).

Below is the new style DPP 1000+ LNB (pre-production picture, production ones say DishHD on them). These have an integrated DPP43 switch just like 1000.2/1000.4 LNBs.










Larger Image


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

gtal98 said:


> You are thinking of the old style 1000+ (Dish Pro, required an external switch).
> 
> Below is the new style DPP 1000+ LNB (pre-production picture, production ones say DishHD on them). These have an integrated DPP43 switch just like 1000.2/1000.4 LNBs.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the one.....the new style is what im talking about, and the HD is in red letters on the lnb


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep, here's a view of the other side of the LNB without the 129 making it a DPP 500+ LNB which it natively is.

http://www.thesatelliteshop.net/dish-network-dpp-500-lnb-1101187-119-p-2175.html

The convenience here is that the 110 DBS and 118.7 FSS LNB are integrated into the same internal DPP 43 multiswitch. Therefore an external one is not necessary unless more than three receivers are needed.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW: Anyone have any photos of that new twin LNBF for EA (61.5, 72.7) installs on the dish 1000.2?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't have a pic, but it looks pretty similar. Very square with two large ovals. The thing I find odd about it is that it does not have the Port 4 input for another LNB - just the 3 outputs. So it's effectively a DPP23 switch.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

So what was the question?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jodean said:


> Yes, that is the one.....the new style is what im talking about, and the HD is in red letters on the lnb


Like this? Just a good ole 500+ dish with a DPP 500+ lnbf and DP single, making it a 1000+. Been available since early 2011.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

VDP07 said:


> Like this? Just a good ole 500+ dish with a DPP 500+ lnbf and DP single, making it a 1000+. Been available since early 2011.











Whoa ! Dish from dish and HDDVR from DTV ? Nice but non-working combo.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Whoa ! Dish from dish and HDDVR from DTV ? Nice but non-working combo.


Hah, yeah, wouldn't play well together at all.


----------

